# Sled rats greasy lil chainsaw thread



## sledrat (May 18, 2013)

OK here i go again gonna try this again folkz,,

OK i WAS a lil bored yesterday and going through my shed ,,
Noticed a Broken lil Mastercraft 35 cc chainsaw hiding out in the corner,,
It had a busted bar bolt and to fix it would mean a whole new housing ,,SO nawww it had no value to me for one as a antique saw wise or chainsaw wise,,
BUT BUT The motor did work well!!
ANyways thought i might as well mounted it to a old three wheel bike some how??? ,,,.,,

In a hour or so with a few pieces of scrap angle iron from a old bed frame and few good hose clamps and a lil saw ,
,heres what i came up with,., a Friction drive Chainsaw bike,.,

I know its not pretty but it works and all but is not pretty... Oh well 

Now to set up the old metal lathe and to figure out how knurl the clutch drum surface for more traction ,, HA!


















STAY TUNED FOR THE TEST DRIVE


----------



## machinisttx (May 18, 2013)

Knurling the clutch drum is going to eat up the tire. Fix up an adjustable mount with a mechanical tensioner. and figure out a throttle cable arrangment up to the handlebars.


----------



## nmurph (May 18, 2013)

You need a matching motor on the other side.


----------



## Big_Wood (May 18, 2013)

that's gotta work pretty decent. petal with the bike crank to get'er going then use the chainsaw to keep her going. I bet that clutch drum would roast that tire under some load though. avoid hills


----------



## Gologit (May 18, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Stephen C. (May 19, 2013)

cut an inner tube and glue it to the clutch drum, rubber on rubber, solex mo-peds use that..it works


----------



## sledrat (May 19, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> cut an inner tube and glue it to the clutch drum, rubber on rubber, solex mo-peds use that..it works



Ya that seems logical 

I know that when you slightly gas it catches not bad but if you rev t out watch out it will eat the tire..
but if you feather the throttle it works you have to feel the clutch grab,,,and let it grab,,
the way its mounted its not that hard to steer and use the throttle where the saw is mounted....,, I guess i could alter the carb cover and run a weed eater throttle cable to the carb,, But really i dont think its that important,,Just wanted to see if it was possible..
BUT ya when you get it up and going 
it does go pretty decent really for the amount of time i put into it..
sure beats paying 250 bucks for a kit lol./.
I think infact the clutch drum should be even smaller for better torque..its a lil to high geared.. I wonder what type of glue and what type of rubber could one put on the drum?
heres a lil test vid


----------



## 2strokenut (May 19, 2013)

i chain drove one years ago it worked but the clutch did not hold up that well but i do like the way you have done it fixing the rubber to the clutch drum is a cool idea i wonder about fixing a small rubber wheel to the clutch drum


----------



## sachsmo (May 19, 2013)

Looks to have good "sideways balance"

By the way you ride a girls bike:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dan_in_WI (May 19, 2013)

nmurph said:


> You need a matching motor on the other side.



A pair of ported 6 CI saws woud be about right.


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 19, 2013)

All right, where's the test drive video?


This, I GOTTA see!


----------



## Stephen C. (May 19, 2013)

the clutch diameter is way to large, you need to pull it off and install something a lot smaller or use it to drive a secondary sprocket/gear reduction of 3 or 4 to 1


----------



## Eccentric (May 19, 2013)

Gologit said:


> opcorn:





Steve NW WI said:


> All right, where's the test drive video?
> 
> 
> This, I GOTTA see!



+1....as in opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Gologit (May 19, 2013)

Remember the old TV show "Laugh-In"...and the little guy on the tricycle?


----------



## Fifelaker (May 19, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Remember the old TV show "Laugh-In"...and the little guy on the tricycle?



Artie Johnson? Nope never heard of him.


----------

